

Amazon.com Reveals the Most Well-Read Cities in America - rams
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle

======
nodata
This seems to be a list of cities that _order_ the most books. This might not
be the same as reading the books. It might mean aspiring to read the books.

